# Friday Humor



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The doctor is amazed at what good shape the guy is in and asks, "How do you stay in such great physical condition?" "I'm from Montana and in my spare time I like to hunt , run the dogs and fish" says the old guy, "and that's why I'm in such good shape. I'm up well before day light riding herd and mending fences and when I'm not doing that, I'm out hunting with the dogs or fishing. In the evening, I have a beer, a shot of whiskey and all is well." 

"Well" says the doctor, "I'm sure that helps, but there's got to be more to it. How old was your father when he died?" "Who said my Father's dead?" The doctor is amazed. "You mean you're 80 years old and your father's still alive? How old is he?" "He's 100 years old," says the old cowboy. "In fact he worked and ran the dogs with me this morning, and had a little beer and that's why he's still alive. He's a Montana rancher and he hunts and fishes too!" "Well," the doctor says, "that's great, but I'm sure there's more to it than that. How about your father's father? How old was he when he died?" "Who said my Grandpa's dead?" Stunned, the doctor asks, "You mean you're 80 years old and your grandfather's still alive?" "He's 118 years old," says the man. 

The doctor is getting frustrated at this point, "So, I guess he went and ran the dogs
with you this morning too?" "No, Grandpa couldn't go this morning because he's getting married today." 

At this point the doctor is close to losing it. "Getting Married??? Why would a 118 year-old guy want to get married?" "Who said he wanted to?"


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

-_O- :O||: -_O-


----------

